# I was given a Llama



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

So, anybody have llama's? I have sheep/goats but don't know much about llamas. I need to research I guess. He isn't home yet.
I am not sure when I will have him here. He was put in a pasture with exotic deer at the 5000 acre ranch I work at. Him, his mother and dad. Mom and dad died from the heat I guess. The ranch hands were talking about shooting him because he was the only one out there, so I convinced them to let me have him. They had not been sheared in at least 2 years. 
I saw him yesterday, but couldn't get closer than about 50 feet. He looked at me, eye to eye and just turned and calmly walked away. I didn't want to chase him, it was 100+ degrees and hot. He seems to be a chocolate color, but I could tell he had been rolling in mud to stay cool. They call him black, so who knows? 
Anyway, the guys (and they really aren't heartless, they just didn't know what to do with him and didn't want to find him dead too) said I could leave him until it cools off and maybe I can spend time going out there getting him used to me.
So...anyway, tips and pointers are appreciated! I was excited to think I could add him to my little herd. Which by the way, I sold some goats, 3 milkers and 2 bucklings and a buck yesterday. I think my little herd is morphing into a fiber herd and not a meat/milk herd....

hmmmmm wonder how that happened? wonder if DH has noticed???? :huh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I used to have Llamas but not any more they are fun to have. Here is the one thing I had to be aware of all the time and had to give monthly shots of Ivomectin (sp) to combat this. http://www.addl.purdue.edu/newsletters/1996/summer/llamas.shtml. They don't like to be handled much. The way to greet a Llama is to put your hands behind your back and nose out. Like goats (at least mine) they mile to meet you nose first. I never had a Llama spit at or on me but they did at my other animals on occasion. There are some really good books out there. I gave mine away with my last llama so I don't have the titles at hand. 

Good luck and Congratulations!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Totally agree with with WIHH. Watch your dogs too.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh I have a Llama, he's the biggest Jerk.I named him Freito, cause that's what his breath smelled like when I got him. Chases our Black Angus bull all over the pasture, with his mouth open showing his teeth and making this weird noise. I have no Idea why our HUGE Bull puts up with this. I'd get rid of him if he would go in the barn, so we could load him. I have threatened to shoot him and make sausage out of him, when I see him terrorizing one of the Calves.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i guess i would not get a wild lama, just too much trouble.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought 2 baby llamas 2 years ago. I loved them. I never could understand them - nor they me. I sold them, sadly. They were no trouble, but I wasn't sure I was going to be able to shear them alone. If this is an intact male - be very careful around your other animals - especially female sheep and goats. If I could find the right llama, I would have one again. But it would have to be the right one - one used to sheep and people.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well it sounds like I may not want him! Maybe I would rather have an alpaca.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

If it's an intact male, and half-wild, I wouldn't waste my time or energy on it. Intact males are bad news for any other sort of animal especially sheep or goats. They will rape anything they can catch to the point of killing the other critter. I would recommend getting an alpaca instead..


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Oh I have a Llama, he's the biggest Jerk.I named him Freito, cause that's what his breath smelled like when I got him. Chases our Black Angus bull all over the pasture, with his mouth open showing his teeth and making this weird noise. I have no Idea why our HUGE Bull puts up with this. I'd get rid of him if he would go in the barn, so we could load him. I have threatened to shoot him and make sausage out of him, when I see him terrorizing one of the Calves.


This is how intact males act with each other. If he is a lone llama, that is why he is acting out with the bull. Geld him and get him a buddy and separate from other livestock. You and he will be happier.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Well it sounds like I may not want him! Maybe I would rather have an alpaca.


Give the llama a try but because they are a herd animal you will need 2. They make better pets when gelded.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> If it's an intact male, and half-wild, I wouldn't waste my time or energy on it. Intact males are bad news for any other sort of animal especially sheep or goats. They will rape anything they can catch to the point of killing the other critter. I would recommend getting an alpaca instead..


Please do not generalize. I do not recommend that anyone run intact or gelded male with sheep/goat. I do not recommend single camelids at all. Herd is what they like! 

Few really understand the nature of these creatures. They are only reacting to their environment. Create an environment for them and you will be surprised what they become!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I loved my Llamas, I did geld them both. Mine ran with horses, and goats, chickens and geese and I never had any problems with them. Also like with any animal then need to be introduced slowly. You wouldn't take a strange goat and just toss it in with all the others would you? I wouldn't. If it (is it a he or a she?) is young you can easily train it to be handled (they never like to have their head touched) I kept a halter and very short lead (like a jerk lead) on mine. Right now I'm sure the poor thing is traumatized and probably not as healthy as it could be. Stressed animals don't exhibit their best side, just as people aren't on their best behavior when stressed.

Research and common sense will do you a world of good.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, yesterday I was thinking I needed to do a lot of research. Originally I was going to get 2 llamas, but one died. I will do the research, like I have for the goats and sheep. We will see what happens!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am no help, but whenever I see this thread title I hear the song. :teehee:


[YOUTUBE]HbPDKHXWlLQ[/YOUTUBE]


good luck!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh thanks a lot GAM. I read "New" Llama song and clicked on it. AKKKKkK!!! Now it's stuck in my head, lol!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

rofl! Stuck in my head now too! lol!
funny little song GAM, where do you find this stuff???


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The llama song is a cult classic. I think it is in the ethers by now.
I learned it when I was in elementary school.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

We have LOTS of alpacas and llamas around here. They are sheared around the middle each spring for the fiber and to help them with the heat. One of my friends has 6 which she hikes and packs with. YES- you do want them gelded and their guard teeth removed. They require alot of handling and training when they are young to make them a good "companion" animal. You have to think like a llama to get along well with them too LOL as they can be very eccentric!!!! If I had a choice, I myself would get a young alpaca - easier to handle and more sociable PLUS the fiber is better.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

We've had both llamas and alpacas, and I can't say I like one more than the other really. Alpacas are big fuzzies and absolutely adorable, but not worth much when it comes to being a livestock guardian. Llamas are amazing guard animals, they will let you know if somethings out there(see video below), and most of the time take care of it for you (even once heard about a male taking on a bear!), but they're not a cuddly animal, and intact males can be naughty with sheep and humans. 

Gelding is an excellent option, but sometimes once bad habits are started, they're hard to break. I would talk to some breeders in your area if you can, maybe get someone you can call if you ever have problems (maybe buy a young male or gelding off them to help teach your boy good manners). Gelding will be probably $100-200/animal at your livestock vet. Your boy may not have any bad manners, he just may be very aloof, and that's okay. 

As for shearing, a lot of people do it with the llama standing, which is nice if your llama is a statue/grain tame and doesn't move ;-) Our shearer has a neat system where you draw the legs apart slowly and lay them down on their side on a blanket. They get upset, but they do when they're on a stand also, and this way they can't hurt themselves nor you. And it's also nice to get the shots and toenail trimming done this way as well. The table stand where you can lay them down works awesome as well, but can be very spendy. 

As for you saying maybe you should get an alpaca instead, I guess it really depends on what you're going for. As a fiber animal, lots of people love llamas for their wool, it is a bit hairy though. Alpacas can also be quite expensive, but you can usually get geldings for $200-500. 

Oh, and getting spit at? Lets just hope it never happens to you with a full wad, it is stinky, slimy, nasty stuff. I've only ever gotten hit in half chewed grain crossfire...lol

Here is the noise our male llama made when we brought the yak home this spring. LOVE it  They also chortle, and make all kinds of whining sounds. 

http://northstarshetlands.blogspot.com/2011/07/had-to-post-this.html

Rayna


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Glidergurl! I remember when I got my guys, they were both intact males and I had them both gelded. Mine were named Moonpie (he was black with a white stripe down his front), and the other was named Rainman. My exBF named him that because he always was humming. I never saw the movie but it remind him of the movie, lol!

The only story I can share about my llamas going after another animal is when my GF brought her Akita over. Jose loved to chase the horses and generally harass the animals. Well when my friend let Jose out of the car she ran right for where the horse were and started chasing them. The Llamas came running from the back pasture and cornered Jose and held her there until my friend came running. My friend said they had started stomping her with their feet but stopped when she arrived. I don't think Jose ever chased the horses again. But for Llamas to take on a full grown Akita is saying something. I have no doubt they would have severely harmed her if my friend hadn't gone out there. Mine never made any real noise, just sort of a hum and a sort of worried chortle (it's the best way to describe it) It isn't a very loud noise either. I never hear mine make a noise like Glidergurl's.

I think mine were 3-6 months old when I got them but I can't really remember.

When I "sheared" mine, I just used scissors and cut it off them. I was told that if you shear them it encourages the guard hair to grow. The wool I got off mine was always very soft with few guard hairs.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> LOL Glidergurl! I remember when I got my guys, they were both intact males and I had them both gelded. Mine were named Moonpie (he was black with a white stripe down his front), and the other was named Rainman. My exBF named him that because he always was humming. I never saw the movie but it remind him of the movie, lol!
> 
> The only story I can share about my llamas going after another animal is when my GF brought her Akita over. Jose loved to chase the horses and generally harass the animals. Well when my friend let Jose out of the car she ran right for where the horse were and started chasing them. The Llamas came running from the back pasture and cornered Jose and held her there until my friend came running. My friend said they had started stomping her with their feet but stopped when she arrived. I don't think Jose ever chased the horses again. But for Llamas to take on a full grown Akita is saying something. I have no doubt they would have severely harmed her if my friend hadn't gone out there. Mine never made any real noise, just sort of a hum and a sort of worried chortle (it's the best way to describe it) It isn't a very loud noise either. I never hear mine make a noise like Glidergurl's.
> 
> ...


Shearing has not bearing on the quality of fiber, genetics do.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good to know Carellama, I've heard the same thing about some breeds of sheep. However, and I think WIHH can back me up on this one, if you shear a dog who is of a breed that isn't intended to be shorn, their hair will grow back entirely different from the original coat.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=405966

Books for yoU!


----------

